
How much destruction is needed for us to take climate change seriously? - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/03/how-much-destruction-is-needed-for-us-to-take-climate-change-seriously
======
rolph
probably when whole cities die from extreme heat. climate refugees emmigrating
because whole countries are not habitable for humans. inability to produce
revenue because every one is too hot or too interested in basic survival to
work for paltries such as a paycheck

~~~
joeblow9999
even the most pessimistic IPCC predictions don't go that far

